# My first GIMP Sig



## KingdomBlade (Jul 26, 2009)

Okay, my first sig that actually looks decent (unlike my first one). The one I'm using right now was only gotten from a website, so here:







Now, I'm asking, is it okay? Border maybe? Before I use it.

EDIT: Forgot to mention. I only did this in 30 minutes, so there is not that much effort into it.

EDIT: I just made a Scribblenauts one:


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 26, 2009)

great work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mabye a border would help but not too fancy this is great


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it _may_ be better if you stroke your font. Speaking of fonts, what font is that? I'll give you my Shin Go fonts if you tell me what those are


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.dafont.com/kingdom-hearts.font

What's a Shin Go Font?


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 26, 2009)

Shin Go Font Family




They are pretty hard to find. Mostly used for Japanese characters. Some site want you to pay for the font 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. PM me if you want it


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 26, 2009)

It looks pretty cool! It's kind of like Calibri but sleeker.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 26, 2009)

I now used it as my signature and I must say it looks quite good. See?

VVVVVVVVVVVVV​
It looks pretty good.

EDIT: Aw, just realized I double posted.

EDIT: I made a scribblenauts one too:


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 27, 2009)

Those look okay, I think.


----------



## Splych (Jul 27, 2009)

The effect is getting old... Maybe change the background type? Try using stock images. They may provide better backgrounds.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 27, 2009)

Okay, I'll try it.


----------



## Splych (Jul 27, 2009)

Can't wait to see the siggy...

Maybe Sora + Castle Stock Image?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 27, 2009)

You waited last time and it turned out horrible. Maybe you shouldn't expect too much.


----------



## Splych (Jul 27, 2009)

Don't worry. Everyone improves over time... And where do you get your renders? Been wanting to get a new render some time...


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 27, 2009)

Planetrenders, Gamerenders, Premiumrenders(not that good). Or google.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 27, 2009)

They all look pretty much the same to me except for different renders or colors. Needs more variety, try to use the other functions in Gimp and get to know how everything works.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 27, 2009)

Okay, here, what do you think?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 27, 2009)

That looks really nice but the font is killing it. Font doesn't need to be fancy it could be something simple and still look good. The font on that one looks pixelated. Otherwise good job.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 27, 2009)

As I said try 'stroking' your font. 
•Right click the font's layer
•Tick the Stroke checkbox
At least that's what you have to do in PS


----------



## Splych (Jul 27, 2009)

Your getting better. You always forget to add a border 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the font does look a little buggy to me... Other than that, it is good. I actually like this one and to me, it is better than any of your other siggys


----------

